# Pc Upgrade Tipps/Hilfe



## BlackPh0eniX (20. Februar 2011)

Schönen Tag zusammen,

ich habe selbst recht wenig Ahnung von Pc hab meinen zwar mit Hilfe selbst zusammen gebaut bin deshalb nicht ganz unwissend aber viel Ahnung habe ich wie gesagt auch nicht gerade. Gerade deswegen brauche ich eure Hilfe.

Hier mal meine Daten:

Prozessor          :      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.4 GHz

Arbeitsspeicher:      4GB DDR2  [bin mir nicht sicher wo genau ich sehe welche ich habe]

Grafik                  :      NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT

Speicher            :     250 GB Festplatte [Hier bin ich mir auch nichts sicher wo genau ich die Daten herbekomme]


Wenn etwas fehlen sollte was Wichtig ist bitte sagen. Würde den Pc schon gerne Upgraden wenn ihr aber sagt das es sich nicht lohnt sagt es bitte auch. Wollte mir die Komponenten nach und nach holen jeden Monat halt ein bzw. zwei Teile. 


Viel mehr wie 750 Euro Sollte es nicht werden aber ich glaube damit sollte sich schon was gutes Anfangen können. Möchte gerne Spiele wie Crysis 2 usw. einigermaßen Spielen können.



MFG

BlackPh0eniX


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, es wird langsam langweilig. 

Aber auch bei dir gilt, dass eine HD5770 (1024MB) eigentlich schon ausreicht, um deine Grafikleistung im Schnitt zu verdoppeln. Kostet auch nur knapp einen Hunderter. (Oder frag Herbboy, wieviel er für seine möchte.  )

Eine GTX460 (1024) wäre auch okay, für ca. 140€. Aber Finger weg von den SE ("Smart Edition") Versionen. Das sind langsamere Karten.

Die oben genannten Karten sind natürlich, die günstigsten Möglichkeiten. Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Wenn dein Budget aber unbegrenzt ist, kannst du natürlich jederzeit aufs andere Ende der Preistabelle schielen.

Müssest aber, ca. ab GTX470, eventuell ein neues Netzteil nachrüsten.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (20. Februar 2011)

Ok danke und sonst sollte ich es so lassen? Bzw kann mir hier jemand sagen wie bzw. wo genau ich mir meine Komponenten im Pc anzeigen lassen kann damit ich es hier etwas genauer Posten kann.


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, der Rest ist eigentlich noch okay. Viel mehr als eine neue Grafikkarte würde ich aber nicht mehr in den PC stecken. Nach dem Upgrade kannst du ihn in Würde altern lassen, bis er nicht mehr ausreicht.

Als Zweit-PC, etwa für eine Mini-LAN Session zu Hause, ist er ja dann immer noch gut.

Mit einem Programm wie "Everest Home Edition" kannst du, sofern die Komponenten erkannt werden, selbige auslesen. 

Im Zweifelsfall geht aber nichts über deine Sehkraft. Gehäuse aufschrauben und dich auf die spannenden Suche nach Herstellernamen und Modellnummern machen.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (20. Februar 2011)

Ok sehr vielen Dank!!! Ich poste aber nur nochmal zur Sicherheit was das Programm mir Anzeigt 


Computer:



Computertyp                                       ACPI x64-based PC

Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium


Motherboard:


CPU Typ                                           DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)


Motherboard Name                                  Asus P5W DH Deluxe  (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)


Motherboard Chipsatz                              Intel Glenwood-DG i975X


DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX     

2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)


DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX 



Anzeige:


Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  (512 MB) 

3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT


Monitor                                           LG W2242 (Analog)  [22" LCD]  (181113762) 



So das müsste euch vielleicht etwas mehr helfen und so ihr mir


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2011)

Na wunderbar, du hast ja einen 1680x1050 Monitor. 

Wenn du nicht vorhast, den in näherer Zukunft auszutauschen, sollte die HD5770 perfekt sein.
(Oder die GTX460, wenn dich 40€ mehr nicht kratzen. Gibt ja auch PhysX Effekte dazu, für "Arkham Asylum" zB.  )

Damit wäre dein Upgrade auch abgeschlossen. 

Es gibt keine, für dich  sinnvolle, CPU mehr für den Sockel 775. (Du kannst später noch immer zum Übertakten anfangen.)
Mehr als 4GB RAM werden so schnell auch nicht notwendig sein.

Wenn du noch unbedingt Geld ausgeben möchtest... vlt. holst du dir noch eine Soundkarte und eine 5.1 Anlage.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (20. Februar 2011)

Alles klar vielen dank da komme ich ja viel Billiger weg wie ich gedacht habe. Und du glaubst damit kann ich Crysis 2 gute Spielen ohne das es krass ruckelt?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

Bei Crysis 2 muss man noch abwarten. Aber es wäre dann halt so: Wenn Crysis 2 mehr als eine 5770 wirklich BRAUCHT, dann sicher auch nen besseren Prozessor. D.h. entweder Du wartest ab, bis erste Erfahrungen und Benchmarks da sind, oder Du nimmst halt eine 5770 mit der "Gefahr", dass die nicht ganz reicht. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die nicht reicht - Du wirst halt nur nicht auf sehr hohen Details spielen können. 


Wenn Du eine preiswerte und sehr gute Aufrüstung willst, kannst Du auch noch einen Q8400 kaufen http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601378&service_group=&product_code=131912&search_mode=&search_group=&search_str=q8400&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fsearch%5Fff%2Easp&from=&cnet_catid=&avalibility= , der passt auf Dein Board. Der ist zwar nicht ganz so gut wie ein AMD zum gleichen Preis, aber dafür brauchst Du kein neues Board. Dazu nimmst Du dann zB eine AMD 6850 http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601378&service_group=&product_code=731578&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcatalog%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility= oder 6870 http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601378&service_group=&product_code=784692&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcatalog%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility=  . Dann kommst Du in der Summe mit 300€ aus und hast dann wirklich ne sehr gute Leistung. Eine AMD 6870 ist nochmal 50% stärker als eine 5770, wäre aber halt nicht zu empfehlen mit Deiner jetzigen CPU - daher halt Graka UND CPU.


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2011)

Hmm, meinst du, der Q8400 ist das ausgegebene Geld wert?

Okay, der höhere Grundtakt, 45nm Fertigungstechnik, Yorkfield Kern und der höhere FSB sprechen für ihn.
Der Q6600 hat aber noch den doppelten 2nd Lvl Cache und den höheren Multipikator.

Könnte ein Anheben des FSB auf, sagen wir 300Mhz (wenn's geht), das nicht wieder ausgleichen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

Er hat einen E6600, keinen Q6600


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2011)

Ach, stimmt ja. 6600 und 2.4GHz aus dem Startpost... da war ich voll auf Quadcore fixiert, hehe.

Na wenn das so ist, mach, was Herbboy gesagt hat.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (23. Februar 2011)

Ok also siehst so aus als wäre mein Mainboard  nicht mehr so ganz wie es sein sollte heißt müsse mir jetzt erstmal nen neues holen + Grafikkarte würde später dann einen Prozzessor dazu kaufen bzw warten bis ich mir die drei Teile kaufen kann was würdet ihr dann sagen sollte ich holen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2011)

Wie meinst Du das? Ist Dein Mainboard defekt, oder wie? ^^


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (23. Februar 2011)

Joa einzelne Sachen Funktionieren nicht mehr so wie sie sollten. Kurz gesagt ja Defekt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2011)

O.k, dann würd ich auf AMD Sockel AM3 setzen.


Board mit 870 oder 880G Chipsatz => 80€
X4 955 => 115€
2x2GB RAM => 40€
AMD 6870 oder Nvidia GTX 560 => 180-220€
Neue Festplatte Samsung F3 1TB => 50€

Dann bist Du bei maximal 500€, und wenn das Netzteil für ne 8800GT reicht, kann es auch für die og Teile reichen. Wenn nicht, musst Du halt nochmal 60€ investieren. Und vlt für 20€ nen neuen Brenner mit Sata, falls Dein jetziger noch IDE hat.

Mehr brauchst Du an sich nicht ausgeben. Du kannst vlt auch für 25€ mehr einen X4 965 nehmen, oder sogar einen Sechskerner wie den 1090T für 200€, aber an sich wäre das obige schon eine sehr gute Sache für das Geld.


----------



## SmudooO309th (24. Februar 2011)

Moin!

ich hoffe ich darf mal dazwischenfunken.  Wollt jetzt kein eigenes Thema erstellen. Mein Problem ist immer der Kaufzeitpunkt. Hab immer Angst mir neue Hardware zu kaufen, kurz bevor quasi die Nachfolger der aktuellen Serie herauskommen und somit ne Preissenkung zu versäumen. Könnt Ihr das was sagen wie es im Moment aussieht? Mir gehts da um Grafikkarte und Prozessoren im oberen Mittelklassenbereich. Kann man jetzt ruhigen Gewissens kaufen oder sollte man ruhig noch etwas warten, wegen der CES oder weshalb auch immer 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2011)

Warten kann man immer, aber leider kann man da keine Vorhersagen machen. zB hat man wegen Sandy Bridge mit Preissenkungen bei anderen CPUs gerechnet, aber da die Boards ja ne Weile vom Markt genommen werden mussten, ist da doch nix passiert - und am Ende hockt man dann 6 Monate rum und hat immer noch keine neue Hardware gekauft 


Es kann aber ebenso passieren, dass Du zB ne AMD 6870 holst für 180€ und diese dann ne Woche später nur noch 150€ kostet...   oder zB ne 5770 verglichen mit ner GTX 460 und einer AMD 6850: die 5770 kostete Ende des Jahres ca. 130€, die Nvidia 150€, die 6850 170€. Da hätte man gesagt, dass die GTX 460 die  beste Wahl ist. Aber jetzt: Die 5770 kostet nun nur noch 100€, die Nvidia ist weniger gesunken und kostet immer noch 140€, die 6850 kostet nur noch 150€. Da würde man sagen: entweder ne 5770, die 360 ist nämlich zu teuer - oder wenn schon 140€ ausgeben, dann lieber direkt 150€ für die 6850.


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2011)

Hätte ich ein Jahr gewartet, wäre mein Q9550 ein Core-i5 2500K und meine GTX275 eine GTX560Ti.   

Pech gehabt, aber ewig warten kannst du allerdings auch nicht.


Nun, da du ohnehin in der oberen Mittelklasse suchst, ist der Leistungsverfall nicht ganz so gravierend.

Bei den Prozessoren haben momentan AMD CPUs ein unübertroffenes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Für lächerliche 110€ bekommst du einen "Phenom II X4 955 BE", für 130€ den "Phenom II X4 965 BE". 
Diese ehemaligen Flaggschiffe sind auf dem Papier vielleicht von AMDs Sechskernern abgelöst worden, bieten real aber noch immer noch genug Leistung, dass du die erste Bulldozergeneration getrost übersprigen kannst.

Intels "Sandy Bridge" Core-i5 2500K kostet da schon über 180€. 
Seltsamerweise sind die Preise der "Lynnfield" Vorgängermodelle gestiegen. Hat etwa der Core-i5 750 zu seinen günstigsten Zeiten ca. 150€ gekostet, musst du nun über 170€ dafür hinblättern...

Wenn du also keine markenspezifischen Scheuklappen trägst, kannst du jetzt einen dieser AMD Prozessoren holen, ohne dir nachher sorgen oder Vorwürfe zu machen.   


Bei den Grafikkarten... nun, obere Mittelklasse fängt bei nVidia eigentlich bei der GTX560Ti an. Für knapp 200€ bekommst du eine Karte, die momentan bei wohl jedem Spiel auf 1920x1080 über 30fps schafft.
(Das geht mit der zB GTX460 nicht.)

Ähnliche Leistung, ohne Berücksichtigung PhysX optimierter Spiele, bekommst du bei AMD ab 155€ mit der HD6870, oder 200€ mit der HD6950.


Naja, sicher kannst du immer ein paar Tage, Wochen warten um bei tagesaktuellen Preisschwankungen zuzuschlagen. Aber von der Leistung her bist du mit diesen Komponenten sicher nicht schlecht dran.

Wenn du trotzdem noch Angst hast, kannst du ja die offiziellen Systemvoraussetzungen von Rage, Skyrim und Infinite abwarten.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (25. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> O.k, dann würd ich auf AMD Sockel AM3 setzen.
> 
> 
> Board mit 870 oder 880G Chipsatz => 80€
> ...



Brauche ich echt neuen Ram da ich ja eigentlich selber 2x2 GB Ram habe oder nicht?


Und ist es so richtig:



Phenom II X4 955  117,75 €

ASRock 880GMH/USB3 R2.0 66.73 €  oder  MSI 880GMA-E55 81.98 €

GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB  219.66 €

WD10EARS 1 TB  48.73 €

452.87 € oder 468.09 €


Sieht das so ok aus oder gibt es da noch besseres?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, Du brauchst neuen RAM, weil AM3 auf DDR3 basiert. Du hast DDR2. Es gibt zwar auch Boards mit DDR2, aber die mit DDD3 sind "besser", außerdem kriegst Du für DDR2 selbst gebraucht (fast) so viel, dass Du davon das neue RAM bezahlen kannst, weil DDR3 halt nun eine Weile der Standard ist und daher DDR2 weniger hergestellt und deutlich teurer geworden ist. Hier, so einen hab ich auf meinem Asus M4A88T-V Evo: http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601364&service_group=&product_code=136881&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcatalog%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility = kostet 41€. Bei Ebay bringt Dein RAM (also wirklich GENAU Dein Corsair XMS2) 40 bis 55 Euro für 2x2GB


Beim Board: die sind beide micro-ATX - hast Du das mit Absicht so gewählt? ATX-Alternativen: http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601208&service_group=&product_code=255088&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcat%5Fmanufacturer%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility = oder http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=601208&service_group=&product_code=154898&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcat%5Fmanufacturer%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility =


Bei der Festplatte: das ist eine Stromsparende "green"-Platte, die ist langsam. Nimm eine blue, die hier: http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=1952&service_group=&product_code=731568&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=Western+Digital&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcatalog%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility = oder eine von Samsung, die SpinPoint F1 http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=1952&service_group=&product_code=136219&search_mode=&search_group=&search_manufact=&manufact=Samsung&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fcatalog%2Easp&cnet_catid=&avalibility =


Die Graka ist gut, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, ob es da von einem anderen Hersteller vlt. eine lohnenswert leisere oder so gibt. Leistungsmäßig aber ist es egal, welche 560 Du nimmst.

Die CPU ist sehr gut für den Preis. Wenn Du eh schon 400-500€ ausgibst, kannst Du aber auch vlt. nen schön leisen Kühler für 20€ dazukaufen - ich hab zB den hier: http://www.avitos.com/shop/info.asp?product_group=1952&service_group=&product_code=143896&search_mode=&search_group=&search_str=scythe+samurai&fct=&sid=&retpage=%2Fshop%2Fsearch%5Fff%2Easp&from=&cnet_catid=&avalibility=   einfach zu montieren und kaum zu hören.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (25. Februar 2011)

Ach so danke!!!!


Nein hab nicht mit Absicht micro-ATX genommen ^^


Hab mich auch bei der Grafik Karte umentschieden. Den Prozessor hast du glaube ich vergessen gehe einfach mal davon aus das der ok so ist.

Liste:

Arbeitsspeicher:

DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit              40,31 €

Motherboard:

ASRock 870 Extreme3                  79,95 €


Festplatten S-ATA:


WD Caviar Blue WD10EALX              52,61 €


Grafikkarten:

Diamond ATI Radeon HD 6870          184,51 €


Prozessor:

Phenom II X4 955 AMD Black Edition  117,37 €



------------------------------------------------------------------------



Summe:                                              474,75 €




Hab dann noch ne frage was kann ich für meine *XFX GeForce 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition
noch so verlangen?*


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Also, für die 8800GT kriegst Du vlt. noch 30€. Mit Glück auch mehr. 


Die PC-Zusammenstellung ist gut.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (12. Mai 2011)

So nochmal rauskramen ^^ wollte nochmal fragen ob es so ok ist oder ob es jetzt schon was besseres sein sollte:

Arbeitsspeicher:

DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit 

Motherboard:

ASRock 870 Extreme3  


Festplatten S-ATA:


WD Caviar Blue WD10EALX 


Grafikkarten:

Diamond ATI Radeon HD 6870 


Prozessor:

Phenom II X4 955 AMD Black Edition  


Netzteil:

Cougar A450 


Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner              


Gehäuse Midi Tower:

Antec Three Hundred 


Kühler:

Samurai ZZ     



__________________________________________




Zum Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner   gibt es da etwas worauf man achten sollte oder geht da einfach alles? Weil viel  mehr wie 600 wollt ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Mai 2011)

hi, es wird zwar jetzt ein paar euro teurer als 600 aber dafür kreigst du in games ein extremes leistungsplus:
http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-154671
ich hoffe dir gefällt die zusammenstellung, denn auf deiner lies sich gut aufbauen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung sehr gut, aber für 20-30€ mehr kriegst Du auch eine AMD 6950, das wäre nochmal ein deutlicher Schub. Oder eine AMD 5870, die ist auch besser als eine 6870, allerdings gibt es die immer seltener - kann sein, dass man die aktuell nicht unter 200€ bekommt.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (13. Mai 2011)

Danke euch erst einmal!!!!

Hab mir das angeguckt und finde es sehr geil dazu hab ich noch ne frage welche von den Grafik Karten würdet ihr dann nehmen:

http://gh.de/eu/?cat=gra16_512&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&fcols=545&xf=653_AMD~1440_HD+6950&sort=p




Hab da nicht so die Ahnung worauf man achten sollte.




EDIT:


Ist es gewollt das es bei so vielen verschiedenen Shops ist? Weil ist doch besser wenn ich mir die Teile bei einem hole und nur einmal Versandt bezahle? Oder glaubt ihr ich würde mehr sparen wenn ich es bei verschiedenen hole?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Nun, ich würd es nicht auf ZU viele Shops verteilen, aber auch nicht unbedingt auf nur einen einzigen. Am besten mach mal ne Tabelle mit den Teien und Preisen inkl. Versand von ein paar shops - wenn Du dann bei EINEM Shop vlt. in der Summe 10€ mehr zahlst, würd ich trotzdem nur dort bestellen - falls mal was ist, dann hast Du alles aus einer Hand. Wenn Du aber beim Kauf in EINEM Shop wirklich mind 20€ draufzahlst, würd ich da sein oder andere Teil doch woanders holen.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (14. Mai 2011)

Alles klar weiß ich bescheid habt mir aber nicht auf meine anderen Fragen geantwortet:
Wie z.B. was ich hier für ne Grafik Karte nehmen sollte
 http://gh.de/eu/?cat=gra16_512&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&fcols=545&xf=653_AMD~1440_HD+6950&sort=p
und könnt ihr ein Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner empfehlen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. Mai 2011)

hm, man kann nicht pauschal sagen welche grafikkarte für dich die richtige ist   
kommt drauf an: willst du lesitung oder silent oder kühlerwechsel oder oder oder...
bei den dvd brennern empfehle ich immer plextor, die sind zwar doppelt so teuer wie die lg halten aber dafür um längen besser und die brenn reslutate sind sauberer.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (14. Mai 2011)

Sollte Leistung haben aber natürlich nicht so laut, dass ich denke neben mir ist ein Staubsauger das hab ich momentan bei meinem Lüfter.



EDIT:

So hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht es auf zwei Shops zu reduzieren. Bei dem billigsten Preis von 601,90 Euro waren es ja ein paar Shops wo dann auch noch der ein oder andere Euro mehr für die Versandt kosten kommen würde.



Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3                                52,97 € bei avitos.com
Lancool PC-K58                                                    59,95 € bei vibuonline.de
Scythe Katana 3                                                    21,14 € bei avitos.com
Plextor PX-L890SA, SATA                                    32,75 € bei avitos.com
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 Rev. 3.1, 870               86,08 € bei avitos.com
XFX Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5               223,57 € bei avitos.com
4GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333            29,75 € bei vibuonline.de
AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W                              90,95 € bei avitos.com
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB                  47,82 € bei vibuonline.de


Würde ich auf 644,98 kommen + Versandkosten = 655,52 €

Bei dem Preis von 601,90 € würden dann nochmal weil es 7 verschiedene Shops sind Versandtkosten von ca. 45 € kommen = 645,90 €

Kann natürlich sein das ihr einen besseren Shop kennt wo ich die Sachen Billiger bekomme würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da auch noch helfen könntet.



EDIT²:

Könnte die Grafikkarte bei bestseller-computer.de Kaufen. 

Da kostet sie  204,89 € und die Vesandtkosten sind bei 4,99. 

Zieht man das von den 223,57 € ab hat man 13,68 € gespart von den oben genannten 655,52 €. 

Zieht man diese ab ist man bei 641,84 € ich glaube das geht doch oder?


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Mai 2011)

Hoffe das es ok ist das ich hier ein Doppelpost mache.

Ich habe mich mal mit meinem Nachbarn unterhalten über die Zusammenstellung des Pc und er hat mir davon abgeraten einen AMD CPU zu holen ich sollte dann doch lieber etwas mehr Investieren und mir den  Intel® Core i7 950 Holen dazu dann natürlich auch ein anderen Mainborde. Was haltet ihr davon? Lohnt sich das längere sparen von 600€ auf so ca 750-800 €?


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Mai 2011)

3 theorien zu deinem nachbar:
a) er hat keine ahnung/lange nicht mehr informiert
b) er arbeitet bei intel
c) er arbeitet bei dell

nein, für einen gaming pc lohnt es sich nicht eine stärkere cpu zu hohlen, da heutzutage die grafikkarte limitiert in den meisten fällen, solltest du auf 640x480 spielen würde die cpu limitieren, aber das spiel würde warscheinlich nicht mal 4 kerne unterstützen.
für "arbeits" pcs also render mit photoshop, c4d oder sony vegas würde sich ein 6kerner und zum teil HT lohnen.
willst du auf intel setzen dann solltest du dich aber auch in der aktuellen generation umschauen alias i5/i7 2X00K
amd hat früher mal "schlechtere" cpus hergestellt, sind jedoch auch inzwischen darüber hinweg, aber dieses vorurteil wird noch gerne verwendet, auch wenn ich zurück an die alten intel denke wo die ecken abgebröselt sind   

->für gaming(und "hobby" videobearbeitung):
aktuelle cpu+starke grafikkarte 
worüber ich viel mehr noch nachdenken würde wäre:
SSD
Vernünftiger sound ala hifikopfhörer+ansteckmikro+soundkarte anstatt gamerheadset.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Mai 2011)

Hmm ok also selbst wenn ich sagen würde ich warte lieber noch etwas und spare lieber nochmal so bis 750-800 € würdest du mir nicht empfehlen eine besseren CPU zu holen? 

Wie würde der Pc den deiner Ansicht nach aussehen? Ich hab wirklich nicht viel Ahnung da die einen es so sagen und die anderen wieder ganz anders.

Ich hab einen LG Flatron W2242T Monitor mit der Auflösung 1680x1050 und wie gesagt dann so ca 750-800 €.

Der Pc wird zum Spielen gebraucht.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Mai 2011)

zwei vorschläge:
1. kein OC: http://gh.de/?cat=WL-155286&nm... 
2. OC: http://gh.de/?cat=WL-155289 
warum ich da doch ne andere cpu nehme? ganz einfach weil das geld da ist, man kann durchaus in bessere technik investieren wenn das geld da ist, aber wenn man ein begrenztes budget hat sollte man prioritäten setzen, bei gaming wäre das: teure gpu mittelmäßige cpu.
wenn du noch warten kannst solltest du vll noch warten bis bulldozer kommt.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (10. Juni 2011)

So da bin ich nochmal xD

Weiß selber das ich langsam nerve aber bei so viel Geld will ich ja dann doch auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Wenn ich den Pc aufrüste sollte ich mir dann auch einen neuen Bildschirm holen? Momentan habe ich diesen hier.

Wenn es sich lohnt würde ich mich über Vorschläge freuen preis sollte aber nicht weit über 250 € gehen. Wenn ihr aber sagt spar lieber mehr wie 250€ dann werde ich das machen 

Soll sich ja alles auch auf etwas längerem Zeitraum lohnen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juni 2011)

naja der monitor ist nicht schlecht 
würd mir halt wenn dann ein IPS panel kaufen wg. der Bildquali.
mein alltime favourite: http://gh.de/a535718.html
der hier soll auch gut sein http://gh.de/a624312.html
den hat ein bekannter muss jedoch gestehen das ich ihn noch nie anschauen hab dürfen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

Der Monitor ist an sich o.k, aber wenn es ein größerer sein soll, kriegst Du für 200€ schon sehr sehr gute zum Zocken geeigneten. Zum SPielen ist ein TN-Panel besser, da es bei einem guten preis eine schnelle Reaktionszeit hat.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juni 2011)

2ms TN Panel vs 8ms IPS panes, macht beinahe gar nix aus, va. da die reaktion der 08/15 gamer viel zu langsam ist um so einen untschied zu bemerken, was wichtig ist ist die schlierenbildung die ist beim dell fast nicht vorhanden nur in q3 ganz ganz ganz minimal.
ips>tn ein beispiel:
cs 1.6 dust2
ich denke jeder kennt die ecke bei den kisten wo es sehr dunkel ist da sehe ich mit tn panel ohne flash fast gar nix mit ips sehe ich genau das da einer sitzt der kontrast und die bildquali is hammer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

ok, ich dachte halt, die wären deutlich teurer. hat sich wohl inzwischen was getan.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Juni 2011)

naja er meinte bis 250€ da passte der dell perfekt rein  ganz ehrlich ich liebe diesen monitor va. für diesen preis die farben sind so schön, okay das teil ist auf designer ausgelegt die nicht viel geld haben aber der eignet sich wirklich sehr sehr sehr gut zum spielen gibt ips panels von eizio mit denen kannst du es vergessen weil die schlierenbildung krass ist, aber der hat fast keine, kann den wirklich nur empfehlen


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Juni 2011)

So ich bin es mal wieder 


Hab etwas im Internet geschaut und mir das hier ausgesucht:

Intel Core i5-2500/K 172,44 €

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 29,32 €

ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0 110,15 €

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB 33,65 €

MSI Radeon 6970 272,55 €

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB 45,14 €

OCZ Agility 3 108,14 €

Pioneer DVR-219LBK 23,00 €

Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster 70,27 €

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM-580W 87,89 €

Somit komme ich auf 952,55 ohne Versandt.


Dazu kommt später Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann ich da noch was verbessern? anderer Online Shop?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Bei der Graka gibt es zwei Kleinigkeiten: die Karte ist "nur" so 15-20% schneller als eine Karte für 200€ - ist sie das wert? Und: eine GTX 570 wäre ebensostark, könntest Du aber auch etwas preiswerter bekommen, wobei es bei hardwareversand.de wiederum kaum einen UNterschied gibt.

Ach soder "Brocken" ist halt echt nicht grad klein. Ich weiß nicht, ob der "nötig" ist - verkehrt isser aber nicht.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Juni 2011)

Ok das mit der Grafikkarte sehe ich ein. Der "Broken" wurde mir empfohlen da ich OC möchte.

Änderungen hier:

Intel Core i5-2500/K  172,44 €

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken  29,32 €

ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0  110,15 €

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB  33,65 €

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...4&agid=1165&pvid=4mym9hh87_gozgs6gx&ref=13&lb XFX RADEON HD 6950    192,22 €

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB  45,14 €

OCZ Agility 3  108,14 €

Pioneer DVR-219LBK  23,00 €

Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster  70,27 €

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM-580W  87,89 €


Würdest du einen anderen Shop vorschlagen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2011)

nö, ich hab mir hardwareversand bisher nur gute Erfahrung, und bei zB geizhals.at/de haben die auch einen sehr guten Durchschnitt.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (17. Juni 2011)

Cool danke werde mich mal bei  geizhals.at/de umgucken da die Point of View GeForce GTX 570 gerade nicht  Verfügbar ist.


Zu dem eine Frage welche von diesen SSD Platten würdet ihr nehmen:

Klick mich 



Wäre gut zu wissen da die  OCZ Agility 3  nicht vorhanden ist bei mindfactory.de genauso wie  Pioneer DVR-219LBK  alternativen?


Das meiste hab ich halt billiger gesehen:


Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX  € 166,95  anstatt  172,44 €

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775    €   29,94   anstatt    29,32 €

Asus P8P67 LE P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3        € 113,37   anstatt  110,15 €

4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9     €   29,91    anstatt    33,65 €

1280MB Point of View 1.2 D5 X GTX570                € 263,03    anstatt  282,89 €  und bei hardwareversand.de nicht Verfügbar 

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3                                 €   40,76    anstatt     45,14 €

ATX Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster Midi      €    74,18    anstatt    70,27 €  ist aber auch ein anderes Modell

580W be quiet! Straight Power                                  €    87,50   anstatt   87,89 €  



Spare wenn ich jetzt   OCZ Agility 3  und  Pioneer DVR-219LBK  mal weglasse  15,77 €




EDIT:

Noch eine Frage lohnt es sich auf einen Intel Core  i7 zu sparen oder lohnt sich das nicht oder würdet ihr sagen erst einen Intel Core  i5 und später dann denn Intel Core i7?


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juni 2011)

das ASUS P8P67 LE raus, das board macht inzwischen viele probleme, bzgl treiber und hardware erkennung.
als alternative ssd kann ich dir nur die crucial ans herz legen, 1a die teile. ein i7 im gaming pc ist unfug.
die spinpont kann man gegen eine green platte tauschen, wenn du die ssd als system platte verwendest, wenn nicht 1a hdd.
als alternative für ein laufwerk kann ich dir nur zu plextor raten, die kosten zwar einiges brennen aber extrem sauber dafür, solltest du nicht/selten brennen tuts auch ein LG für 15-20€


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (17. Juni 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> das ASUS P8P67 LE raus, das board macht inzwischen viele probleme, bzgl treiber und hardware erkennung.
> als alternative ssd kann ich dir nur die crucial ans herz legen, 1a die teile. ein i7 im gaming pc ist unfug.
> die spinpont kann man gegen eine green platte tauschen, wenn du die ssd als system platte verwendest, wenn nicht 1a hdd.
> als alternative für ein laufwerk kann ich dir nur zu plextor raten, die kosten zwar einiges brennen aber extrem sauber dafür, solltest du nicht/selten brennen tuts auch ein LG für 15-20€


Ok was soll ich dann für das  ASUS P8P67 LE nehmen?

i7 ist Unfug auch wenn ich für die Zukunft etwas haben möchte?

ja die SSD ist für Windows 7 da und kleine Programme die schneller starten sollen wenn der Pc hochfährt/gefahren ist.

Ne Brennen tue ich so gut wie nie also dann eine LG für 15-20€


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juni 2011)

BlackPh0eniX schrieb:


> quaaaaaak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ASUS P8P67 LE raus, das board macht inzwischen viele probleme, bzgl treiber und hardware erkennung.
> ...


Einfach die version ohne LE.
ja auch dann, das HT das der i7 mit sich bringt nutzen spiele nicht wirklich und solange die neue konsolen generation nicht rauskommt muss man auch seine cpu nicht fordern, außerdem ist es so das bei der auflösung die du haben willlst(full hd@24") wohl eher ein graka limit als ein cpu limit entsteht, das heißt deine grafikkarte wäre eher zu schwach als deine cpu, deshalb empfehlen sowohl herbboy als auch ich oft noch den amd x4 955, vor allem bei budget versionen, weil er ca 80€ kostet aber kaum von grafikkarten in der leistung überhohlt werden kann in "normalen" auflösungen, bei sehr geringen auflösungen(640x480) lohnt sich wohl eher eins starke cpu und keine so starke graka.
okay, dann könntest du eine Samsung EcoGreen F3 nehmen, diese platte dreht nicht so schnell-> leiser. aber programme davon starten auch nicht so schnell, deshalb verwendet man so eine platte meist als datengrab.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Juni 2011)

Ok also dann diese hier:

Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3

und die Point of View 1.2 D5 X GTX570 R  ist zu schwach? Welche alternative würdest du dann empfehlen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juni 2011)

die ist nicht zu schwach, sie ist nur zu teuer      und wenn ich den namen PoV schon lese wird mir schlecht, aber das ist eher eine persönliche abneigung    
würde eher zu einer der karten raten:   http://www.mindfactory.de/prod... http://www.mindfactory.de/prod... http://www.mindfactory.de/prod... 
sind etwa 50€ billiger bei kaum wahrnehmbarem leistungsverlust(20% billiger bei ca 10% weniger leistung)+leiser-> du hast im moment eine leises system und kannst für die 50€ z.b. deiner freundin was schenken oder für die nächste graka in ein paar jahren sparen   
 €: jetzt weiß ich was du mit zu schwach meinst ><  die karte ist nicht zu schwach, sie kann nur die cpu nicht mal ansatzweise auslasten in full hd, das war darauf bezogen, das das HT vom i7 unnütz ist und du beim i5 bleiben solltest.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Juni 2011)

Ok mit den änderungen würde es dann so aussehen:

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX  € 166,95

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775  € 29,94

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43854&agid=1601 Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3  € 119,63

4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9  € 29,91

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...4&agid=1165&pvid=4mym9hh87_gozgs6gx&ref=13&lb http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41284&agid=1165 Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5   € 209,85

Samsung EcoGreen F3 HD105SI 32MB 3.5"   € 41,13 

OCZ Agility 3  108,14 €     Ist nicht bei mindfactory.de gibt es da alternativen?

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner  € 21,90

ATX Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster Midi  € 74,18

580W be quiet! Straight Power  € 87,50


Wäre somit bei 780,99 € ohne die SSD da die ja leider nicht bei mindfactory.de ist. Wäre froh wenn ihr mir da noch eine alternative geben könntet.

Bzw mir sagen ob es so gut aussieht.



Edit: 

Wieso ist die  Samsung EcoGreen F3  besser wir die Samsung Spinpoint F3 ???


----------



## Brox (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

möchte meine veraltete Graka für BF3 austauschen.

CPU: E6750
Motherboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3
4GB RAM
Monitor: Samsung XL2370
Graka: 8800GTS mit 640MB

Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal hingehen und mir eine EVGA GTX 560 ti ballern und hoffen, dass ich so für BF3 erst mal gerüstet bin.

Macht das Sinn oder bremse ich die Graka aus?   

Hab' mich für die EVGA GTX 560 ti entschieden, aufgrund der guten Testergebnisse in der PCGames, Leistungsstärke und weil sie unter Last leise ist. Leise spielt eine große Rolle, da meine Kiste im Wohnzimmer steht und meine bessere Hälfte TV schaut, wenn ich zocke.

Wäre auch für alternative Grakas dankbar, wenn diese für mein System unsinn ist.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juni 2011)

@BlackPh0eniX:
sieht gut aus so, als alternative ssd: http://www.mindfactory.de/prod... 

@Brox
ich denke das für deine cpu die gtx 560ti ein overkill währe, sollte nicht genung geld vorhanden sein würde ich zu der karte greifen: http://gh.de/a630270.html  oder beabsichtigst du in nächster zeit die cpu(+board?) zu upgraden?
€: ach ja eröffnet doch bitte neue threads dafür...


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Juni 2011)

Ok alles klar Final Version meines Pc:

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX   € 166,95

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775   € 29,94

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43854&agid=1601 Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3   € 119,63

4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9   € 29,91

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...4&agid=1165&pvid=4mym9hh87_gozgs6gx&ref=13&lb http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41284&agid=1165 Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5   € 209,85

Samsung EcoGreen F3 HD105SI 32MB 3.5"   € 41,13 

Crucial m4 SSD   € 89,99

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner   € 21,90

ATX Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster Midi   € 74,18

580W be quiet! Straight Power   € 87,50


Gesamt: 870,98 € 

Bin schon echt gespannt wie das Teil wird ^^ muss aber leider noch bis ende des Monates warten. Wenn ich es aber endlich habe werde ich sofort hier posten wie geil das wird.+#




Edit:

Die Frage ist immer noch offen:




Wieso ist die Samsung EcoGreen F3 besser wir die Samsung Spinpoint F3 ??


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Juni 2011)

oh sorry, hab ich vergessen zu beantworten:
die platte ist leiser da sie etwas langsamer ist, wenn du eine ssd für wichtige programme(windoof, browser, antivir,...) hast kannst du die eco platte mit daten zu müllen, die nicht sofort gestartet sein müssen und glaub mir die langsameren platten sind um meilen leiser als die schnellen.


----------



## Brox (19. Juni 2011)

@quaaaaaak

Danke für die Info. 

Jop, will wohl so um x-mas Aufrüsten. Deshalb dachte ich, ich hole mir schon mal die Graka.


----------



## quaaaaaak (19. Juni 2011)

@Bronx
gut, dann hat das ganze noch zeit, der markt wandelt sich in dieser branche so schnell, da is bis weihnachten noch einiges an zeit. eröffne lieber dann nen neuen fred.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Juli 2011)

So muss das hier leider noch einmal nach oben bringen und nachfragen ob sich in der Zeit was getan hat. Werde mir den Pc so:

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775

Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3

4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9

Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5

Samsung EcoGreen F3 HD105SI 32MB 3.5"

Crucial m4 SSD

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner

ATX Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster Midi

580W be quiet! Straight Power


Da wäre ich momentan bei 867,14 € ohne Versandt.


Würde das ganze dann am 9.8 ca bekommen da hab ich halt Geburtstag.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Juli 2011)

jo, passt kann man so kaufen, beim momentanen ram preis kannst du dir überlegen ob du dir für 15€ mehr noch die rams hier gönst: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (16. Juli 2011)

Sieht dann so aus:

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX € 169,85

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775 € 30,47

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43854&agid=1601 Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 € 115,83

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  € 37,68

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...4&agid=1165&pvid=4mym9hh87_gozgs6gx&ref=13&lb http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41284&agid=1165 Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 € 212,53

Samsung EcoGreen F3 HD105SI 32MB 3.5" € 45,12

Crucial m4 SSD  € 89,90

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner € 19,90

ATX Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster Midi  € 75,96

580W be quiet! Straight Power € 84,57


Gesammt:

884,81 € ohne Versandt 


Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf bin echt mal gespannt wie groß der unterschied zu meinem jetzigen ist.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (17. Juli 2011)

SRY für Doppelpost aber was neues:


Könnte von einem Kumpel das i7-920 bekommen + 6 GB Ram für 150 € würdet ihr das machen? Und wenn ja muss ich von da oben einfach nur die Sachen ändern oder muss da noch mehr geändert werden.


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Juli 2011)

naja das kannst du schon machen, du brauchst halt noch ein board für sockel 1366.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (18. Juli 2011)

Alles klar würde nun so aussehen:




Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3 S1366 ATX  € 166,22

Alpenföhn Brocken AMD  € 30,32

Sapphire HD 6950  € 212,53

1000GB Samsung EcoGreen F3 € 45,12

64GB Crucial m4 SSD  € 89,90

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner € 19,90

ATX Xigmatek Utgard  € 75,96

580W be quiet! Straight Power € 87,85

Und natürlich den i7 920 2,66 GHz +6 GB Ram 150€



Wären zusammen dann:

877,80  €



Edit:

Würde es sich so lohnen oder ist von einer gebrauchten CPU eher abzuraten? Hab da wie gesagt nicht so die Ahnung.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2011)

die cpu lief ziemlich sicher beim vorbesitzer mit 4ghz. jeh nach dem was die cpu, seine kühlung und der vorbesitzer drauf hatten, geht sowas relativ schadfrei an der cpu vorbei...


----------

